# Question to the ladies of the forum



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

So I'm posting this out of sheer curiosity and boredom, but what is the largest and the smallest penis size that you've ever personally encountered?


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

None. 

Ten characters


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

erm............. iv never actually measured them lol, what size is yours nate? haha.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

conformità said:


> erm............. iv never actually measured them lol, what size is yours nate? haha.


Length around 6, girth around 6 inches in circumference.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Length around 6, girth around 6 inches in circumference.


Diameter seems like it would be the easier way to measure girth. I guess circumference is more descriptive though. Also, circumference sounds a little like circumcision, and it sounds maybe a little dirty.


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Length around 6, girth around 6 inches in circumference.



maybe you should post a picture.


----------



## NinjaSwan (Nov 21, 2009)

conformità said:


> maybe you should post a picture.


How about no.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Why is this question only being posed to women? Men encounter penises sometimes as well, yaknow.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I've never been that good with measurements and gosh I don't think in the heat of the moment to grab a tape measure out and say "hang on can I just measure you first". Let's just say that I have never had a bad experience. Although I had an almost experience once and I was glad it didn't happen because it was the thinnest penis I could have imagined and there was no way that would have done any pleasing.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Why the hell would I ever measure a man's penis??????? I swear, I think most of us woman aren't have as absorbed with length as a lot of men are.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Proteus said:


> Why is this question only being posed to women? Men encounter penises sometimes as well, yaknow.


So post it, I don't care.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

conformità said:


> maybe you should post a picture.


 LOL, you wish.



pinkrasputin said:


> Why the hell would I ever measure a man's penis??????? I swear, I think most of us woman aren't have as absorbed with length as a lot of men are.


I just posted this thread out of curiousity. Lol, I've known a couple girls that have had very bad experiences. One encountered a guy that was so small that she said that it was like putting an eraser up there. Lol, another girl compared a guy's penis to her pinky finger. I've heard a lot of negative stories out there.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> LOL, you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this thread out of curiousity. Lol, I've known a couple girls that have had very bad experiences. One encountered a guy that was so small that she said that it was like putting an eraser up there. Lol, another girl compared a guy's penis to her pinky finger. I've heard a lot of negative stories out there.


I understand Nate. And I can see why you poor men have gained a complex.

I just can't believe a woman who finds a man that she loves, whom she thinks is incredible in every single way, would throw that all away over penis size. Blows my mind 

I am sure those women you talked to didn't break up with their men over penis size. There had to be more reasons. Or they never were in love or really into their partner anyway. 

What's going to happen with those women once their men grow old, and they can't perform sexually like they used to? What would happen if their partner got into an accident and was paralyzed from the waist down? Hmm.. my bet is- they won't stick around. It is in this way you can be grateful that there are Penis Picky women. It can serve as a filter for you or a glimpse into them as a person.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I am sure those women you talked to didn't break up with their men over penis size. There had to be more reasons. Or they never were in love or really into their partner anyway.


Could something like this be considered sexual incompatibility though? Being unsatisfied sexually by your partner seems like a perfectly legitimate reason to break off a relationship to me.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

L4NkYb said:


> Could something like this be considered sexual incompatibility though? Being unsatisfied sexually by your partner seems like a perfectly legitimate reason to break off a relationship to me.


I base sexual compatibility on being of the same mind in bed. Attraction is a given since I wouldn't be in bed without attraction. But I personally base sexual compatibility on being able to communicate with each other and mutual openness so that we can explore each other's pleasure zones. Sexual compatibility= are we able to lose ourselves in each other and in the moment? Do we hear and feel each other's rhythms? Are we like two kids in a candy store with each other's bodies? Are we able to teach each other how we personally tick? Do we mutually get off on giving each other pleasure?. Does it feel like the sky is the limit? Does it feel like there are no rules, and that there are no "other times" with previous partners or even with each other? There is no inner critic and no need to "perform". There is just us, our safe and trusting adult zone, and free unbridled passion. We don't hide who we are and can fully express ourselves as we spend time in our own specially created erotic amusement park. :wink:

All the above speaks way more volumes to me in regards to sexual compatibility, over penis size.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

If you ask a lady and she says no: She means maybe.
If you ask a lady and she says maybe: She means yes.
If you ask a lady and she says yes: She isn't a lady!


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I base sexual compatibility on being of the same mind in bed. Attraction is a given since I wouldn't be in bed without attraction. But I personally base sexual compatibility on being able to communicate with each other and mutual openness so that we can explore each other's pleasure zones. Sexual compatibility= are we able to lose ourselves in each other and in the moment? Do we hear and feel each other's rhythms? Are we like two kids in a candy store with each other's bodies? Are we able to teach each other how we personally tick? Do we mutually get off on giving each other pleasure?. Does it feel like the sky is the limit? Does it feel like there are no rules, and that there are no "other times" with previous partners or even with each other? There is no inner critic and no need to "perform". There is just us, our safe and trusting adult zone, and free unbridled passion. We don't hide who we are and can fully express ourselves as we spend time in our own specially created erotic amusement park. :wink:


Very nice answer. Very rich, very rewarding, very intelligent.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

pink,

So, could I infer that someone who points to penis size as a reason for bad sex isn't trying hard enough? Well that or those people really are sexually incompatible for some other reason I guess.

Also as a side note, if that's what it's like most of the time for you, then I'm jealous.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> What's going to happen with those women once their men grow old, and they can't perform sexually like they used to?


The inability to perform can happen at any age!

Ever hear of Vaginismus? I actually knew this _young_ married couple who never consummated their marriage, he eventually divorced her.

Seniors can and do enjoy sex, age doesn't usually have anything to do with it. Health does. People can be unhealthy at any age. Mentally, emotionally, physically.

TIME Magazine: Still Sexy After 60 -- January 19, 2004 Health


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

L4NkYb said:


> pink,
> 
> So, could I infer that someone who points to penis size as a reason for bad sex isn't trying hard enough? Well that or those people really are sexually incompatible for some other reason I guess.
> 
> Also as a side note, if that's what it's like most of the time for you, then I'm jealous.


Yes, I honestly believe there isn't such a thing as "bad sex". If I were to experience it, then it would be time to reexamine quite a few things on both of our ends. 

I really think it's important to work with what you have. :wink: If a man is a "keeper", then he is a keeper regardless of size. In fact I will probably think his size is the most perfect size for me. :happy:



AEIOU said:


> The inability to perform can happen at any age!
> 
> Ever hear of Vaginismus? I actually knew this _young_ married couple who never consummated their marriage, he eventually divorced her.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know sexual dysfunction can happen at any age, with any sex. I stressed "older" because my last few relationships have been with considerably older men. And I'm quite aware that the age group you mentioned can have a satisfying sex life :wink: Also, I do want others to think a head a bit more. 

Once again, I still believe it's two people working together. 

In addition to penis size, I never worry about premature ejaculation, the ability for the other person to achieve climax or retain their erection while they are with me. I love studying and figuring out things that make my partner and I have a very satisfying and fulfilling sexual life. Those things eventually turn out to not be problems at all. As long as 2 people aren't selfish, they are able to please each other and have wonderful times together. 

Just a side note-that's too bad that your friend divorced over vaginismus. That is curable and usually has it's roots in the psychological. But the partners, once again should be willing to work through this issue and have patience.


----------

